# Omnipod anyone?



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking into the possibility of getting a new pump - the Omnipod seems great as not only it is tube free but waterproof too and the new smaller version seems much more wearable.

Does anyone have any experience with them?  tips and comments would be helpful.

PS  Is it me or does it sound like a jurassic creature??!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2013)

Welll, Yes it's tubeless.  However if your site goes off (and mine only last 2 days usually but if I pick a bad one, much quicker) then the whole pod goes in the bin and you can't reinsert them.  Yes you have to do that with cannulas, but at least you don't sling the unused insulin away with the cannula.

I don't know how hard they are to sleep on if you roll over in the night.  Or anyone you sleep with, does,  or how hard they are to cover up in anything close fitting?

They were quite a bit more expensive than anything else, I believe, dunno if they still are.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2013)

I've seen posts from people who *love* their pods (I'm pretty sure US blogger Stacey http://portablepancreasgirl.com/ switched last year).

I'm not sure about the cost thing - certainly they had a bit of a reputation for being the most expensive pump option for a while.

A couple of things put me off about the idea. One is the idea of a 'disposable' piece of precision medical engineering. I could never even get my head around disposable insulin pens, let alone a pump. But they clearly work, so that's probably just me!

Another concern I'd have is over site placement. I tend to use sides and back quite a lot and while a slim set is comfy enough to lie on or sit on I suspect I might feel a bit 'princess and the pea' having to lie on a whole pod. Which would probably mean limiting my pump-site choices to places that I wouldn't lie on, and I already feel they are pretty limited as it is!

I'm also fond of the ability to disconnect Artoo for an hour or so whenever I want to. Useful in a variety of circumstances, including [ahem] _nocturnal_ ones, but also if I need to crawl into awkward spaces (as happened when I needed to get under the Christmas tree).

But don't let someone else's neurosis put you off. If you fancy the idea, go for it!

There's a 'pod users group on Tudiabetes if you want to read some people's experiences: http://www.tudiabetes.org/group/omnipodusers/forum


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Dory

Its also the one pump out there at the moment that interests me. I E-mailed the company asing if they could send me a sample pod, No insulin etc, just to get used to wearing it. Might be worth a go to see if it suited your lifestyle. 

As of yet I still havnt recieved my sample. However I think they mentioned a change in design / product holding up the samples being sent out!


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 24, 2013)

I share all of Everydayupsanddown's concerns about the Omipod. 

Having tried wearing a pod, I found it much more intrusive than a tubed pump, and didn't like that I couldn't remove it to shower etc. 

My other major concern is that without the separate remote control it's useless. So if I leave that at home, which is perfectly feasible, I've done it many times with my meter, I can't bolus. One unexpected advantage I found with my tubed pump is its always there, attached to me, I don't have to remember to pick it up.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 25, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> I share all of Everydayupsanddown's concerns about the Omipod.
> 
> 
> My other major concern is that without the separate remote control it's useless. So if I leave that at home, which is perfectly feasible, I've done it many times with my meter, I can't bolus. One unexpected advantage I found with my tubed pump is its always there, attached to me, I don't have to remember to pick it up.



100% agree


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 25, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> My other major concern is that without the separate remote control it's useless. So if I leave that at home, which is perfectly feasible, I've done it many times with my meter, I can't bolus. One unexpected advantage I found with my tubed pump is its always there, attached to me, I don't have to remember to pick it up.



Too me though, thats only the same as forgetting my insulin pen when going to work, which happens on the odd occasion I must admit...I just starve through the day in this case.. You soon learn your lesson when youve got a lovely big bag of sandwichs which you cant eat and they are looking at you looking all lovely...!! From what Ive read, It will still deliver the Basal rates without the controller.. Althoguh this could be wrong.

Admittedly you wouldnt have this problem on a tubed pump.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Too me though, thats only the same as forgetting my insulin pen when going to work, which happens on the odd occasion I must admit...I just starve through the day in this case.. You soon learn your lesson when youve got a lovely big bag of sandwichs which you cant eat and they are looking at you looking all lovely...!! From what Ive read, It will still deliver the Basal rates without the controller.. Althoguh this could be wrong.
> 
> Admittedly you wouldnt have this problem on a tubed pump.



slight problem though Ben. if you have an unexpected rise in blood sugar and you can't correct you then have the potential for being very unwell.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 25, 2013)

Not at all trying to put anyone off who fancies an Omnipod, as they clearly are brulliant for some people - but Alison's point about suddenly *always* having my kit on me was another of the major plus points for me in the early months.

It took me much longer than almost anyone I know to really feel 'at home' with a pump. Even up to 9 months I was wondering whether it was working out for me. After a year though, and the last 3 months (including my best Christmas levels ever) have really turned the corner for me in my pump experience.

One of the things, during all that time though, that really stood out as a benefit was the extra flexibility/lack of thought/planning needed to manage sudden changes of schedule... A weekend walk that lasted a bit longer than expected, "Here's a nice country pub, shall we stop for lunch", "That sounds great!" vs "Oh sorry, I didn't realise I needed to bring my kit..."

Arriving at a friends house for drinks only to find that they've laid on a fab selection of nibbles and *not* having to say, "Oh, not for me thanks"

And no more turning round and going back home to pick up my gubbins on the way to a party or work or whatever...

As you say, they don't happen very often but I was amazed how many times just in the first few months I felt that Artoo had given me back some spontaneity.

I suppose you could always have the remote on you, rather like a mobile phone (where it feels weird when its not in your pocket), in which case all the same benefits would apply.


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> slight problem though Ben. if you have an unexpected rise in blood sugar and you can't correct you then have the potential for being very unwell.



I defintley understand that, But this can also happen to me on MDI and it does on my more dopey days. Obviously youve always got your mate with you on a tubed pump! And I can see that advantage!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> I defintley understand that, But this can also happen to me on MDI and it does on my more dopey days. Obviously youve always got your mate with you on a tubed pump! And I can see that advantage!



Having a tubed pump is actually no big deal. Even after I had been on insulin injections for 42 or 3 years, it only took half a day to get used to the tubing. Sounds daft but I was actually checking to see if the pump was still there.


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Having a tubed pump is actually no big deal. Even after I had been on insulin injections for 42 or 3 years, it only took half a day to get used to the tubing. Sounds daft but I was actually checking to see if the pump was still there.



Lol I love the idea, I just dont know if its for me, Its quite scary! But the reports are just so good. We shall see..!

42 years is a long time! I take it your nearly at your 50 year medal then Sue?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Lol I love the idea, I just dont know if its for me, Its quite scary! But the reports are just so good. We shall see..!
> 
> 42 years is a long time! I take it your nearly at your 50 year medal then Sue?



Not sure if anyone ever really does know how they'll feel about it to be honest. It took me a good few years to go from definitely *not* wanting one, to being interested/convinced enough to give one a go for at least a year juist to see if the promises everyone else seemed to enjoy happened for me to.

As someone said to me before I enquired at my review, "Give it a go... what have you got to lose - you can always give it back!"

Everyone, _everyone_, worries about being attached to something 24/7, about it 'getting in the way' and just being a bit 'weird and medically'.

As Sue says, the reality for pretty much everyone though is that those worries come to nothing in a very short time. Hours for some people, days or weeks for others.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Lol I love the idea, I just dont know if its for me, Its quite scary! But the reports are just so good. We shall see..!
> 
> 42 years is a long time! I take it your nearly at your 50 year medal then Sue?



Another month and it's year 48 

Everyone has worries and fears regarding pumping. It's the fear of the unknown 
As Mike has just said you soon realise it was all for nothing.

Basic requirements for a pump are that you understand your diabetes and body and also how your insulin works or doesn't as the case may be for you.
You also need to be able to think for yourself and work things out for yourself, without having to run to the dsn every 5 mins. Reading your posts you obviously qualify 100% in that dept. 
Bottom line is the pump is a delivery device, it does as you tell it. Nothing more nothing less. 
There's a lot of work involved with a pump, but the quality of life is well worth it.


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks guys - some really thought provoking comments.

Re having to carry the meter round with you as you can't use the pump to bolus, I wouldn't find that a problem.  I think, in the past 3 years, I've used the pump for dosage maybe twice (??) - carrying round the meter has become like a 2nd mobile phone for me and as I'm a woman I throw it into my bag with other necessaries (keys, phone etc) so it's not very cumbersone.

The not being able to unclip it for showering: to me (and the makers) that's one of the bonuses of it.  I used to swim quite a bit and the idea of having to waste time unclipping etc has really turned me off stepping into a pool. having to slip my currnet one back on and walk round with it in my teeth whilst i put my clothes on is a pain!

The one thing I'm not sure on is sleeping (ahem, etc).  I use my stomach for cannulas at the moment so sitting round wouldn't be a problem but do sometimes lie on my current cannula in bed a bit and worry that that and other activities (again, ahem) may damage it or cause pain.....

Benny let me know if you get a sample one (and how you get on) as that's a great idea!


----------



## Amanda102 (Jan 25, 2013)

My daughter went straight onto an omnipod about 5 months after diagnosis.  Before that she was on MDIs.  Obviously I cannot compare the pros and cons with a normal pump, but my daughter did not want one that was attached by a cannula. Almost a year on (and just started with the new smaller pods) and she absolutely loves it (relatively speaking as I am sure she would rather not have to have anything!).  She gets 3 days out of each pod and has only had the odd occasion where it has been knocked off.  She plays a lot of sport, including football and it never causes her a problem. She has worn it at water parks and swimming baths with no issues. She has never lost the PDM (handheld machine) or misplaced it (although it is my intention to purchase a spare now that the new model is available).  The company themselves have been very good to deal with when ordering new supplies etc and they even loan you a spare PDM when you go on holiday if you wish, on a sale or return basis, in case something goes wrong)  She rotates the site of the pod between arms, stomach, lower back and thighs, with no problem and it has never come off at night.  Please ask if you have any specific questions! I cannot speak highly enough of it!


----------



## Amanda102 (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Too me though, thats only the same as forgetting my insulin pen when going to work, which happens on the odd occasion I must admit...I just starve through the day in this case.. You soon learn your lesson when youve got a lovely big bag of sandwichs which you cant eat and they are looking at you looking all lovely...!! From what Ive read, It will still deliver the Basal rates without the controller.. Althoguh this could be wrong.
> 
> Admittedly you wouldnt have this problem on a tubed pump.



You're right about the basal,  this carries on being delivered regardless of where the handheld is.  It is only the bolus that needs the handheld for delivery.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 25, 2013)

Amanda102 said:


> My daughter went straight onto an omnipod about 5 months after diagnosis.  Before that she was on MDIs.  Obviously I cannot compare the pros and cons with a normal pump, but my daughter did not want one that was attached by a cannula. Almost a year on (and just started with the new smaller pods) and she absolutely loves it (relatively speaking as I am sure she would rather not have to have anything!).  She gets 3 days out of each pod and has only had the odd occasion where it has been knocked off.  She plays a lot of sport, including football and it never causes her a problem. She has worn it at water parks and swimming baths with no issues. She has never lost the PDM (handheld machine) or misplaced it (although it is my intention to purchase a spare now that the new model is available).  The company themselves have been very good to deal with when ordering new supplies etc and they even loan you a spare PDM when you go on holiday if you wish, on a sale or return basis, in case something goes wrong)  She rotates the site of the pod between arms, stomach, lower back and thighs, with no problem and it has never come off at night.  Please ask if you have any specific questions! I cannot speak highly enough of it!



That's really good to hear Amanda. Thanks!

Great to have some hands-on user experience.


----------



## Dory (Jan 26, 2013)

indeed, thanks Amanda!  Will bring this up with my DSN.


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 28, 2013)

I recieved a demo omnipod through the post, ive had it stuck to my leg for about 2 days now. Ive got it positioned around my pocket area, so at worst it feels like ive got something in my pocket... I really, REALLY like it.

Its a newer smaller one, and I was surprised when I opened the pack up. I wouldnt be as happy wearing it in my stomach area as it would pop through my shirt.

I think It would be OK on my arm on the under side. And on my leg its hardly noticeable. Infact there were a couple of times when I'd be feeling inside my pockets (No jokes please) thinking what is this? 

Im a bit worried that Ill like it that much hwoever wont be able to get funding for it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 28, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Im a bit worried that Ill like it that much hwoever wont be able to get funding for it!



That's the problem Ben, very few pct's will fund the pod due to the cost.
The pods costs work out at about double compared to a tubed pump over a 4 year period.


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> That's the problem Ben, very few pct's will fund the pod due to the cost.
> The pods costs work out at about double compared to a tubed pump over a 4 year period.



Has it ever been known to do some kind of part funding arrngment? Where you fund some of it yourself, and then funding you may or may not be entitled too could be discounted? 

I think i need to do some research first! And put together one of my essays!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2013)

Would be worth speaking to other pod pumpers Ben, to see what (if any) hoops they had to jump through to get funding agreed. And possibly also getting in contact with the manufacturers ypsomed to see if they have any tips (they must come up against this all the time), and possibly pick the brains of Lesley at INPUT who is a great help in getting people through funding 'challenges'

This thread old thread has some extra info in it which might helkp you get your head around the funding differences: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=23425

Good luck with it!


----------



## Dory (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm due to have an appt with my DSN next week (if and when she emails me the appt date options through!) so am going to ask her where Surrey and Sussex PCT funds Omnipods.  I have a sneaky suspicion (from a vague memory when i was got hooked up in 2009) they only do Roche though....might have changed.  who knows - I can but ask.....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2013)

Dory said:


> I'm due to have an appt with my DSN next week (if and when she emails me the appt date options through!) so am going to ask her where Surrey and Sussex PCT funds Omnipods.  I have a sneaky suspicion (from a vague memory when i was got hooked up in 2009) they only do Roche though....might have changed.  who knows - I can but ask.....



These might be worth a read - 

http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/use...ng-it-anyone-getting-it-funded-by-surrey-pct/

and this older one...
http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/use.../omnipod-funding-agreed-on-nhs-sussex-surrey/


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 28, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> These might be worth a read -
> 
> http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/use...ng-it-anyone-getting-it-funded-by-surrey-pct/
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike, I was just about to dig out those posts!

Whenever I've spoken to people about Omipod funding the issue has always been about being able to demonstrate an additional benefit over tubed pumps that justifies the extra cost. I'd definintely contact the supplier, they weren't that helpful last time I spoke to someone who tried that, but that was a while ago so worth another try.


----------



## Dory (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike - really helpful.  The older link suggests that 2 years ago East Surrey (my hospital) were doing the omnipods - so will definitely bring this up with the DSN.


----------



## Amanda102 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck Dory, I hope it works out for you. It seems really unfair the way some pcts will fund things that other won't. To be honest I don't know what the policy re omnipod funding for adults is in my area. I suspect the fact that Hannah was under 12 at diagnosis may have made a difference. They are expensive as the pods cost ?20 each apparently, but I was told that the pct pay nothing like that with the deal that is done with them. All the used pods are sent back to be recycled and I would imagine a lot of it is reusable which makes me feel a bit better on the environment front! I also think that now that the omnipod is licensed for use in the uk there will be many more companies coming up with their own version and the competition can only be good for the users in terms of cost and always improving design and technology!


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 30, 2013)

Amanda102 said:


> Good luck Dory, I hope it works out for you. It seems really unfair the way some pcts will fund things that other won't. To be honest I don't know what the policy re omnipod funding for adults is in my area. I suspect the fact that Hannah was under 12 at diagnosis may have made a difference. They are expensive as the pods cost ?20 each apparently, but I was told that the pct pay nothing like that with the deal that is done with them. All the used pods are sent back to be recycled and I would imagine a lot of it is reusable which makes me feel a bit better on the environment front! I also think that now that the omnipod is licensed for use in the uk there will be many more companies coming up with their own version and the competition can only be good for the users in terms of cost and always improving design and technology!



Can the Omni pod do all the magic things other pumps can, such as dual waves etc?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Can the Omni pod do all the magic things other pumps can, such as dual waves etc?



Yes : Depending on how sensitive to insulin you are I would check on the lowest rate the basal can be set at.


----------

